# Gehäuselüfter nach Graka-Temperatur steuern



## Murphy (27. April 2014)

*Gehäuselüfter nach Graka-Temperatur steuern*

Hallo zusammen.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, die Gehäuselüfter nach der Graka-Temperatur zu steuern? Weil das wäre bei de Gaming-PC´s eig. die relevante Temperatur. Die Graka-Temperatur ist im System vorhanden, muss nur noch fest gelegt werden wie die Lüfter sich bei welcher Temperatur verhalten.


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nach Graka-Temperatur steuern*

Bei mir läuft der Frontlüfter parallel zum CPU-Lüfter und das passt eigentlich super zusammen.
Eine reine GPU-Last hast du ja so gut wie nie, dabei wird ja auch meistens die CPU warm.

Speedfan müsste das können.


----------



## Murphy (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nach Graka-Temperatur steuern*

Im Idle entsteht für die Graka keine Last, dass ist richtig. Aber da ist ja noch der fette Cpu-Kühler der für genug Kühlung sorgt. Es wäre halt nur schön, dass Ingame die Gehäuselüfter hoch powern um für die Nötige Zirkulation sorgen damit die Graka Luft bekommt.


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nach Graka-Temperatur steuern*

Wie schnell dreht sich dein CPU-Lüfter unter Last?


----------



## Adi1 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nach Graka-Temperatur steuern*

Du könntest auch eine separate Lüftersteuerung einbauen, die beiliegenden

 Temperatursensoren befestigst Du dann auf der Grafikkarte, 

 somit dürfte die Steuerung völlig automatisch erfolgen.


----------



## ZMC (27. April 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nach Graka-Temperatur steuern*

Das geht ganz hervorragend über Speedfan, es ist nur etwas fummelig einzustellen. Du musst die "Advanced Fan Control" aktivieren. Dort fügst du je einen Fan Controller für jeden Lüfter ein, der gesteuert werden soll. Dann bei Temperatures auf Add und eben die GPU auswählen. Nun würde ich die Kurve über die Schalter < > unten am Diagramm noch zurechtstauchen oder strecken. Natürlich kannst du auch die Kurve selbst verändern, muss aber nicht.
So, dann auf OK und im "Readings" Fenster das Häkchen bei "Automatic Fan Control" rein und es sollte funktionieren. Ich würde außerdem noch Minimal und Maximal Fan Speed unter Speeds festlegen, damit sie nicht stehenbleiben bzw. voll aufdrehen falls unterwünscht.

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen zum Thema Gehäuselüfter:
- Man kann der Grafikkarte auch die benötigte Luft WEGZIEHEN. Bei mir wird die CPU merklich heißer, wenn die Lüfter im Deckel meines Define R4 schnell drehen. Ich habe dort die Fan Control deaktiviert und manuell auf ~800rpm gestellt.
- AMD Referenzkühler / Kühler mit Direct Heat Exhaust-Prinzip sind weitgehend unbeeindruckt davon, was im Gehäuse abgeht.
- Mehr Push als Pull, klappt jedenfalls bei mir besser.
- Generell würde ich bei Gehäuselüftern nicht über 1000rpm (bei 140mm Durchmesser) gehen, eben wegen der Verwirbelungen/Luft wegziehen.

Also auf jeden Fall testen, ob es auch das gewünschte Ergebnis bringt!


----------

